# Venezuela: Development of the minimum wage 1995 - 2013



## Bleipriester

Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?







Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013

20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?


And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*


Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?


I doubt it.  In the US, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour. 

We have the best form of socialism in the entire world.


----------



## danielpalos

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
Click to expand...

Especially no fairness in Taxes, right wingers.  Tax the rich until our Debt is gone!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  In the US, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour.
> 
> We have the best form of socialism in the entire world.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, it is taking longer to bankrupt the US than other countries because the US citizens pulled their heads out of Uranus, and didn't vote 4 more years of failed Obama economic policies and want to Make America Great Again.  Otherwise, Illinois Puerto Rico and Californican are going down the shitter soon.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

danielpalos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially no fairness in Taxes, right wingers.  Tax the rich until our Debt is gone!
Click to expand...

How about we get the fucking worthless liberal fucks off welfare and put them to work, then they can pay taxes like the rest of US instead of being HOLES in society.



> *War on poverty cost*
> The War on Poverty has cost *$22 trillion -- three* times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history. Federal and state governments spend *$1 trillion* in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> *The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion - NCPA*
> ncpa.org/sub/dpd/index.php?article_id=25288


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially no fairness in Taxes, right wingers.  Tax the rich until our Debt is gone!
Click to expand...

Realize that your government hands out food stamps amid overwhelming wealth. Food stamps are a measure utilized in crises such as wars and economic crises.


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
Click to expand...

Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court


----------



## danielpalos

andaronjim said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  In the US, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour.
> 
> We have the best form of socialism in the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is taking longer to bankrupt the US than other countries because the US citizens pulled their heads out of Uranus, and didn't vote 4 more years of failed Obama economic policies and want to Make America Great Again.  Otherwise, Illinois Puerto Rico and Californican are going down the shitter soon.
Click to expand...

did you know, the right wing is literally, _incredible_ when y'all claim that.   Y'all can't even end the drug war, with a working majority in Congress.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
Click to expand...

Any time you FEEL that you want to tell the rest of US here what "Lies" I am spreading, we are all ears....


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time you FEEL that you want to tell the rest of US here what "Lies" I am spreading, we are all ears....
Click to expand...

In Venezuela a lot of dogs must be around as there is nobody who starved to death so far. I also might add that dogs need to eat something, too.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

danielpalos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  In the US, social services cost around fourteen dollars an hour.
> 
> We have the best form of socialism in the entire world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is taking longer to bankrupt the US than other countries because the US citizens pulled their heads out of Uranus, and didn't vote 4 more years of failed Obama economic policies and want to Make America Great Again.  Otherwise, Illinois Puerto Rico and Californican are going down the shitter soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you know, the right wing is literally, _incredible_ when y'all claim that.   Y'all can't even end the drug war, with a working majority in Congress.
Click to expand...

Since I am a libertarian Conservative, I agree that if anyone wants to do drugs, then go for it, you want to smoke pot, do it, you want to do heroin, do it, just don't come to me later and DEMAND that I pay for your addiction or recovery.  Personal responsibility.  As for today, if liberals didn't abort their babies, or stop doing drugs, then the US would of had 10's of thousands more liberals and Republicans would never have the majority.  But keep up the hard work, keep on killing yourselves, I applaud you for it.


----------



## danielpalos

andaronjim said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially no fairness in Taxes, right wingers.  Tax the rich until our Debt is gone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we get the fucking worthless liberal fucks off welfare and put them to work, then they can pay taxes like the rest of US instead of being HOLES in society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *War on poverty cost*
> The War on Poverty has cost *$22 trillion -- three* times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history. Federal and state governments spend *$1 trillion* in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> *The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion - NCPA*
> ncpa.org/sub/dpd/index.php?article_id=25288
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why do you care?  
capitalism doesn't care, why should you.  End the drug war if you want to lower taxes.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially no fairness in Taxes, right wingers.  Tax the rich until our Debt is gone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realize that your government hands out food stamps amid overwhelming wealth. Food stamps are a measure utilized in crises such as wars and economic crises.
Click to expand...

The right wing, "hard money crowd" is not making any drama over the market distorting, "funny money" known as EBT; why should the left.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

danielpalos said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially no fairness in Taxes, right wingers.  Tax the rich until our Debt is gone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we get the fucking worthless liberal fucks off welfare and put them to work, then they can pay taxes like the rest of US instead of being HOLES in society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *War on poverty cost*
> The War on Poverty has cost *$22 trillion -- three* times more than what the government has spent on all wars in American history. Federal and state governments spend *$1 trillion* in taxpayer dollars on America's 80 means-tested welfare programs annually.
> *The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion - NCPA*
> ncpa.org/sub/dpd/index.php?article_id=25288
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care?
> capitalism doesn't care, why should you.  End the drug war if you want to lower taxes.
Click to expand...

Why do I care?  Because the US keeps throwing money at welfare and we have more in poverty today, what a waste of money.  Stop GIVING people free stuff and soon, they are out working, or typical of liberals, smoking dope and doing other drugs.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
Click to expand...

In other words, a civil war.  Why blame socialism, for that.


----------



## danielpalos

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time you FEEL that you want to tell the rest of US here what "Lies" I am spreading, we are all ears....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Venezuela a lot of dogs must be around as there is nobody who starved to death so far. I also might add that dogs need to eat something, too.
Click to expand...

Just lousy management.  I believe that regime merely needs a Corp of Agricultural Engineers to Pioneer best practices with the latest technologies.  Socializing costs is what socialism is fiscally, good for.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, a civil war.  Why blame socialism, for that.
Click to expand...

I do not blame the system, neither socialism nor capitalism.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, a civil war.  Why blame socialism, for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not blame the system, neither socialism nor capitalism.
Click to expand...

I blame socialism every time it gets into the country full force.  It has always failed, not matter what.


----------



## Bleipriester

danielpalos said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time you FEEL that you want to tell the rest of US here what "Lies" I am spreading, we are all ears....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Venezuela a lot of dogs must be around as there is nobody who starved to death so far. I also might add that dogs need to eat something, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just lousy management.  I believe that regime merely needs a Corp of Agricultural Engineers to Pioneer best practices with the latest technologies.  Socializing costs is what socialism is fiscally, good for.
Click to expand...

Yes, it is what they need. They depend on private food companies that import foods and raw materials and sell it to the stores, bakeries ect. Those companies run short of the foods intentionally and the bakeries use the bit what comes around to make luxury pastries for the wealthy while the others are out of bread. You see, those large companies boycott the country in order to put pressure on the government while CNN reports that the shortages are because of government policies.


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. What arguments will those "Evil Venezuelan Socialism" howlers come up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela - Minimum wages 2013
> 
> 20 Cent capitalist minimum wage! That is something the Venezuelans truly want to achieve, don´t you think?
> 
> 
> 
> And to think that the liberals of the US want the same thing here.  Equality for all.  Equally poor and equally miserable, that is FAIRNESS.*
> 
> 
> Except for the liberal elites who "THINK" they are smarter than everyone else, who get to eat caviar and steak.
> 
> View attachment 137267
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here´s how you mess up while you are spreading lies about Venezuela:
> Venezuela: "Opposition´s" terrorist helicopter attack on Surpreme Court
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, a civil war.  Why blame socialism, for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not blame the system, neither socialism nor capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame socialism every time it gets into the country full force.  It has always failed, not matter what.
Click to expand...

Thatcher treated the British economy similar to the allies the German in WWII.


----------

